# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Choline + Fish Oil Pills = Incredible Recall

## Kuhnada29

Just wanted to let you guys know, my dream recall has been terrible, I'll remember 2 dreams a week MAX...if that.

Anyway last night, i took a Choline pill and a Fish oil Pill together, then ate a sandwich. Shortly after that i went to sleep, auto-suggesting myself that i will remember my dreams.

I wake up to record the most vivid, detailed, realist dream I've ever had.

If anyone wants to know the dream it is here:

http://www.lucidipedia.com//logbook/...&dreamnumber=1

I mean it felt so real, i literally woke up scared, heart beating, and stomach pains.

----------


## BigFan

> Just wanted to let you guys know, my dream recall has been terrible, I'll remember 2 dreams a week MAX...if that.
> 
> Anyway last night, i took a Choline pill and a Fish oil Pill together, then ate a sandwich. Shortly after that i went to sleep, auto-suggesting myself that i will remember my dreams.
> 
> I wake up to record the most vivid, detailed, realist dream I've ever had.
> 
> If anyone wants to know the dream it is here:
> 
> http://www.lucidipedia.com//logbook/...&dreamnumber=1
> ...



Thanks for the info  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Very interesting.. how much choline and how much fish oil?

.

----------


## Kuhnada29

The CHoline pill was 310 mg....which is from 650 mg of choline bitartrate. And I'm not sure about the fish oil pill cause it has a lot of different ingredients..but i think the key one for dream recall is "omega-3"

I just took the 2 pills again, and I'm about to go to sleep. So I'll post the results in the morning. Agaain, I never recalled such a vivid, and amazing dream. I mean the realness of it...and i Wasn't even lucid. I was actually relieved that this was a dream, if you had read the dream in the link i posted.

----------


## BigFan

> The CHoline pill was 310 mg....which is from 650 mg of choline bitartrate. And I'm not sure about the fish oil pill cause it has a lot of different ingredients..but i think the key one for dream recall is "omega-3"
> 
> I just took the 2 pills again, and I'm about to go to sleep. So I'll post the results in the morning. Agaain, I never recalled such a vivid, and amazing dream. I mean the realness of it...and i Wasn't even lucid. I was actually relieved that this was a dream, if you had read the dream in the link i posted.



hmm, what's choline for?  :smiley: 

Edit: Link broken("DREAM NOT FOUND!!").

----------


## Kuhnada29

FUCK. I didn't recall ANY dreams , when i awoke....i was distracted by my mothers loud fucking talking man. That sucks so bad.

If she hadn't been talking on the phone i probally would have recalled some shit of dreams.

Anyway here is the link to the dream i had yesterday morning.


http://www.lucidipedia.com//logbook/...&dreamnumber=1

----------


## BigFan

> FUCK. I didn't recall ANY dreams , when i awoke....i was distracted by my mothers loud fucking talking man. That sucks so bad.
> 
> If she hadn't been talking on the phone i probally would have recalled some shit of dreams.
> 
> Anyway here is the link to the dream i had yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> http://www.lucidipedia.com//logbook/...&dreamnumber=1



Hey, just relax a bit. Its fine, you can do it the next night and so on. Its not the end of the world. Like you, I can't recall dreams for the life of me and autosuggestion stopped working with me a long time ago after working three times in a row. I tried using the choline and fish oil pill trick(eggs+salmon), but, found that my results with green tea with and without the eggs+salmon were the exact same, so, it doesn't seem like they helped. My advice is to add green tea into the mix. I tried it two days ago and I was able to remember one dream at least. The other one I remembered was because I woke up after my REM has ended  :tongue2:

----------


## Isochroma

Piracetam and high-dose fish oil will work consistently. Does for me, every single night without exception, and every single day without exception too  :smiley:

----------

